# ISPConfig mit OpenVZ



## maxf (15. Okt. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ISPConfig  auf Debian-etch amd64, Softwareraid 1 installiert.
OpenVZ warschon vorher drauf. 
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie dies optimal zusammengehtund wo ich dazu etwas finden kann?

Es handelt sich um ein Bridged-Setup, mit einer Haupt-IP und 6 Subnetz-
Adressen. Unter jeder Adressse ist ein Debian-etch amd64 minimal image installiert. Es ist kein Domainname vergeben, außer für die Haupt-IP, unter der auch Ruby läuft.
Die subnetz-Adressen/VE´s haben alle 3 externe Nameserver und eine Mac-Adresse.
Unter drei Adressen sollen einzelne Shops laufen, unter den drei übrigen
Webpacks und Rootserver. Für die Rootserver wird ein volles Debian-image benötigt.
Ich hab nun in ISPConfig zum Testen mal einen Account mit Webspace und FTP-Zugang angelegt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, daß nur eine minimale Verzeichnisstruktur zur Verfügung gestellt wird. Ist dies änderbar?

Die erstellten VE´s sind noch nicht untereinander anpingbar, hier hat´s bei mir geharkt.

In ISPConfig gibt es ja die Möglichkeit, die Netzwerkkarte durch das Programm selbst konfigurieren zu lassen. Diese Option hab ich bislang aber noch nicht aktiviert, da ich mich erst hier informieren wollte.

Ich bin Autodidakt und für eine guten Rat, wie ich optimal verfahre, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Die Warnungen an Laien bezüglich Rootservern sind mir bekannt.
Mein Server ist jeweils nur zum Testen kurzfristig Online, es ist alles nach den zugängliche Howto´s gut gesichert und bei keiner SUMA angemeldet.

Einen freudlichen Gruß und Gratulation zu eurem sehr guten Programm

Max


----------



## Till (15. Okt. 2008)

OpenVZ hat auf ISPConfig selbst keinerlei Einfluss. Für ISPConfig macht es keinen Unterschied, ob es auf einem physischen Server oder Vserver installiert ist. Konfiguriere Deinen VServer einfach wie im perfect Setup beschrieben.



> Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, daß nur eine minimale Verzeichnisstruktur zur Verfügung gestellt wird. Ist dies änderbar?


Nein. Wozu sollte ISPConfig auch mehr Verzeichnisse anlegen, als es benötigt. Wenn Du mehr Verzeichnisse brauchst, kannst Du sie per FTP oder auf der Shell anlegen.



> In ISPConfig gibt es ja die Möglichkeit, die Netzwerkkarte durch das Programm selbst konfigurieren zu lassen. Diese Option hab ich bislang aber noch nicht aktiviert, da ich mich erst hier informieren wollte.


Das solltest Du nicht aktivieren da die Netzwerkkarte in OpenVZ nicht Konfiguriert werden kann. In OpenVZ werden die IP's in der OpenVZ Konfiguration auf dem Haup Server und nicht in den VM's konfiguriert.


----------



## maxf (15. Okt. 2008)

Danke für die Antwort.

Möchte nur kurz überprüfen, ob ich das Grundsätzliche richtig verstanden habe. Glaub es aber nicht.

1.
Die Virtuellen Maschinen mit den Subnetz-Adressen, welche ich in OpenVZ erstellt habe, kann ich in ISPConfig verwalten. Die 6 IP-Adressen werden in ISPConfig ja auch angezeigt. Mit ISPConfig kann ich in diesen Maschinen jeweils eine Domain mit Webspace, aber nur mit der IP der VM erstellen.
Das erstellen weiterer Domains mit Webspace und neuer, hinzugekaufter 
IP-Adressen ist nicht möglich. Ist das richtig?

2.
In OpenVz ist dies aber machbar. Hier kann ich die  VM wie ein HW0/CT0 nutzen und darin wieder mehrere vHost´s/CT´s erstellen, mit eigenem Domainnamen und eigener IP, die nicht mit der VM-IP identisch ist.

3.
Ich kann ISPConfig in eine mit OpenVZ erstellte VM installieren und dort eine
(oder mehrere?) vHost´s erstellen?  

Gruß

Max


----------



## Till (15. Okt. 2008)

Ich glaube Du bringst da einiges durcheinander. ISPConfig verwaltete keine virtuellen Maschinen, ISPConfig muss in der virtuellen Maschine installiert werden und verwaltet websites und email adressenn.


----------



## maxf (15. Okt. 2008)

Danke für Deine klaren und erhellenden Antworten. Findet man selten.

Hast mir in kurzer Zeit wesentlich geholfen.

Gruß und alles Gute

Max


----------

